# Can't install FreeBSD 10



## JKostaRibeiro (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 10 and I get this error:


```
Error mounting partition /mnt: mount /dev/adas02: operation not supported by device
```

Any help?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

At what point does it show that message?  Does it show any other messages?  Which install image did you download?


----------



## JKostaRibeiro (Feb 1, 2014)

@wblock@,

The message is shown in the beginning of the install process when I try to create/mount the root partition. The image I'm using is FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

Are other partitions already on the disk?


----------



## JKostaRibeiro (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## JKostaRibeiro (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone can help, please?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2014)

JKostaRibeiro said:
			
		

> The image I'm using is FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.


Did you actually burn a DVD or did you try to write it to a memory stick?

If you want to try booting a memory stick use the FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img image.


----------



## JKostaRibeiro (Feb 4, 2014)

SirDice,

I successfully burned a dvd.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok, on what hardware are you trying to install FreeBSD? Have you tried using a memory stick? Most modern machines shouldn't have a problem with booting off of USB.


----------



## JKostaRibeiro (Feb 5, 2014)

SirDice,

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz 
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P31-ES3G
Hard drive 1:  Hitachi Deskstar T7K250, 164 GB
Hard drive 2:  Seagate Barracuda 7200.7, 120 GB
Graphics: NVIDIA
RAM: 4GB

I can't boot from USB. I have to use the dvd image.


----------

